
Ask HN: Please review my latest project (memodrops.com) - nadam
http://memodrops.com
======
anigbrowl
I like the concept, but think it would be better and make more as an ad-
supported webapp. It looks too simple to be worth the time to download, scan
for viruses, install and run on my already-cluttered desktop.

By the way, while I like the Einstein branding, be aware that his 'personality
rights' (to use his name and/or likeness commercially) were bequeathed to an
Israeli university and the licensing is administered by Corbis:
<http://einstein.biz/> You may want to consider a more generic or abstract
image, rather than get hit with a substantial bill later if your product takes
off.

~~~
nadam
The reason that it is a desktop application is that it is able to run in the
background, and pop-up a question dialog periodically. On the internet lots of
things (for example advertisements) are competing for the the attention of the
user. (Sometimes in distracting ways.) This program is also competing for the
attention of the user, but it is very useful for her.

Thanks for the warning about the Einstein branding. While I like the Einstein
branding very much, it seems that I will have to get rid of it as soon as I
get any serious traction.

~~~
KWD
"While I like the Einstein branding very much, it seems that I will have to
get rid of it as soon as I get any serious traction."

It'd be better to get rid of it now, or be prepared to receive a letter
demanding a payment of some X dollars. Corbis does not mess around.

------
og1
I'd be careful about using that banner image

[http://discovermagazine.com/2008/mar/05-einstein-
inc/article...](http://discovermagazine.com/2008/mar/05-einstein-
inc/article_view?b_start:int=1&-C=)

~~~
nadam
Thanks for the warning. Now I've changed Einstein to Plato.:)

------
JangoSteve
The home page made it very difficult to take seriously. A good spell-checker
would be in order.

"From then on memodrops takes care about the word and you can be almost sure
that you will learn the new word permanently without being a memory champion."

Try this:

"From there, Memodrops will take over and make sure you learn the word
permanently like a memory champion."

Could probably do even better with a little more time and thought. Also, "With
memodrops memorization is..." is a bit cludgy if you don't read it right the
first time. I read it as "With memodrops memorization, is" instead of "With
memodrops, memorization is" which obviously doesn't make any sense. So, how
about "Memorization with memodrops is:"

~~~
nadam
Thanks for your help, I appreciate it. Unfortunatelly English is not my mother
tongue. I've applied your suggestions to the site.

------
d0m
Idea: Make this a WepApp with a small application only for the popups. So, it
could be used on phones and other systems. + The question would be saved in a
secure place and I could add and access them from anywhere. Also, I find the
main dialog page a bit clumpsy.. too much differents concepts.. a simple
application in the status bar would do the job.

Finally, by using a small application like this, it'd make it easier to add
new features and create new type of application that would use the already-
existing questions. For instance, an application could ask questions from time
to time while another would enable me to play a game with the questions, etc.
However, everyone would be free to only use the app they want.

On a side-note, to have the background service running effect, plug-in in
firefox or chrome could also be a good idea - or as a home page.

~~~
nadam
Thanks, these are good ideas. I have also thought about making it 'internet-
based' in the future, so that using some kind of synchronization the user
could use the same data on her desktop machine and on her phone.

------
Gatsky
Mnemosyne/Supermemo do not support crossword puzzles. Spicy Elephant is an
online flashcard service.

Mnemosyne in particular is geared towards learning vocabulary, and includes
'three sided' flashcards for learning the meaning, non-roman characters and
pronounciation of a word.

Something you should address in explaining your service is data export. If I
am going to load a ton of words into memodrops, how can I get them out if I
need to in a format usable in other programs?

------
barmstrong
Agree with the others who say make it a web app.

What is the business model? Ad supported? It's definitely a good effort.
Thanks for sharing it!

------
DanielStraight
I think having the user type answers is a huge problem. An SRS where you grade
yourself (Mnemosyne, for example) allows for fuzzy answers and typos. Your
system apparently does not. There are also SRSes which allow for audio and
video in questions and answers. Clearly that is impossible to automatically
check.

------
icey
What differentiates this from a product like SuperMemo? I see your licensing
cost is less ($9.99 vs $50), but I also know much more about what SuperMemo is
and the quality of its results.

~~~
nadam
Thanks for mentioning SuperMemo, I've known about some competitors but not
this one. Currently I cannot answer you, I've have to look SuperMemo in more
detail. Does it support cross-word puzzles? That's something what I did not
find in (other) competitor products.

~~~
amkimian
SuperMemo looks dated (both the app and the web site) but it is very strong in
the fundamental algorithms for learning and retention. The guy has been doing
this for over 25 years! You'd do well to partner with him to produce a more
modern offering based on his research than going alone. If I was serious about
learning something I would live with his old school software because I'm
really buying into the significant experience he has in the domain in
question...

------
epi0Bauqu
Site does not display right on android browser using tmobile mytouch. Text is
weirdly cut off on right with no way to get to it.

------
antidaily
Windows only. Looks useful, wish I could try it.

~~~
nadam
Other platforms will be supported soon, I've implemented this in QT. I just
wanted to release as early as possible.

------
lanstein
Add an 'I know it, next!' button

~~~
nadam
Hmmm, a valid point. So by trusting the user's own judgement, I could make the
user experience simpler and faster. On the other hand it is a temptation to
cheat, which might be a problem for some users... Maybe there should be an
option in the Options dialog to turn this feature on, so that the temptation
to cheat is there only if the user explicitly turned it on...

